
The greatest volcanic eruption ever on earth - sci_c0
http://earth.nautil.us/feature/439/the-volcano-that-shrouded-the-earth-and-gave-birth-to-a-monster
======
masonic
"Greatest in history" != "Ever on Earth". Please don't editorialize titles.

The Deccan Traps and Siberian Traps eruptions both dwarfed anything in human
history.

